# ?'s about hooking up my Soundstream li' Wonder



## vwguy383 (Dec 4, 2008)

So I have got a 1st Gen Rubicon li' wonder that I am hooking up to a SS USA10" sub. We all know the funny specs that SS put in the manual about the output of the amp. I was told that the LW was just a Rubicon 202 and the specs were the same. I am going to bridge the dual 4 ohm sub in series and hook the amp mono. But the manual says when you bridge the amp to only use the right input. Why only the right? I thought when you bridged it conbined the two inputs? What if there is bass notes from the left side? Also in the manual says 8ga. (Which I'm running) Wire to have the fuseD with a 30 amp fuse. I could only find a 40 amp fuse. And the 202 manual says 40 amp fuse. When I called best buy about fuses they had there. They said the fuse was only to protect the wire. So why the difference?

Thanks
Justin

Old school 4 life!


----------



## vwguy383 (Dec 4, 2008)

Anyone help me???


----------



## vwguy383 (Dec 4, 2008)

Can anyone tell me why they only want the right RCA input when it is bridged?


----------



## gijoe (Mar 25, 2008)

vwguy383 said:


> So I have got a 1st Gen Rubicon li' wonder that I am hooking up to a SS USA10" sub. We all know the funny specs that SS put in the manual about the output of the amp. I was told that the LW was just a Rubicon 202 and the specs were the same. I am going to bridge the dual 4 ohm sub in series and hook the amp mono. But the manual says when you bridge the amp to only use the right input. Why only the right? I thought when you bridged it conbined the two inputs? What if there is bass notes from the left side? Also in the manual says 8ga. (Which I'm running) Wire to have the fuseD with a 30 amp fuse. I could only find a 40 amp fuse. And the 202 manual says 40 amp fuse. When I called best buy about fuses they had there. They said the fuse was only to protect the wire. So why the difference?
> 
> Thanks
> Justin
> ...


Sorry that nobody has responded to you in 3 weeks. Firstly, subbass is not really going to be localizable at all. You might as well run subbass in mono because almost all of it is recorded in mono anyway. You can run subs in stereo, and some recordings have it in stereo, but I highly doubt that with 99% of your music, in a car, you will ever hear a difference. 

Second, bridging doesn't combine two inputs, it combines two outputs. You give one input, and use 2 amp channels to produce more power from that single input. If the manual says to use just the one input, use just the one input. If it's a dedicated subwoofer RCA out, it's going to carrying the exact same signal most of the time anyway (since most recording have subbass recorded in mono). 

Thirdly, I'm actually surprised that you got accurate information from Best Buy. The fuse is there to protect the wire. You can figure out how much current an 8awg wire of the length you have can pass safely and fuse at any amperage below that. The lower the better, but if you go too low you'll blow the fuse at perfectly safe current levels. A 40amp fuse will be fine. 

I hope some of this helps.


----------



## vwguy383 (Dec 4, 2008)

Thanks for the reply. The manual says if bridging only use the right input.


----------



## gijoe (Mar 25, 2008)

vwguy383 said:


> Thanks for the reply. The manual says if bridging only use the right input.


Then do that. As I said, bridging doesn't combing inputs, it doesn't take the left and right and combine them. It combines outputs. Essentially, it takes one input, and takes advantage of 2 outputs, instead of just one. If you wire that sub in series you'll have an 8ohm load, when reading the specs for that amp you'll need to halve the power that it does bridged at 4 ohms.


----------

